# Rate yourself out of ten



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Go!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

There's no option below zero...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I was generous and gave myself a 2.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm a 9.9, but Jesus is a TEN!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

7 mod 7


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Gyarados/10


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

10. Cos I'm so awsome!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

9999 x ∞


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

5


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

A full 10


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Where is 11. I go up to eleven.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

4.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

But what are we rating? Our looks? Our personalities? Ourselves in general? 

I assume it's looks, so 6 or 7.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm assuming we're rating looks, so:

6.5



meepie said:


> 7 mod 7


Lol ><


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Error 404

Whoops, my bad. Didn't mean to break the scale


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

like a 3 when I don't give a **** about how I look. Maybe a 7 when I give a ****


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

lucky number 3


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

7 from the front.
and 6 from the back..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

+10 I know I'm sexy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

0/10


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

im feelin pretty good right now... im feeling like a 8


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Gave myself a 2 :stu


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

4


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

10 easily.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Even though I hate everything about my looks, I rated myself a 3 only because I know there's worse looking people out there.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably an 7-8 when I try. I don't really think about it too much.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

10 when the lighting is good and 0 when I think I look ****ed up.

4 from other people's pov, maybe.


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

I am ineluctably a 4.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd consider myself to be average, so I put 6.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> 0/10


No. You're a 10/10. :high5

A couple of weeks ago, I was feeling like a 5/10. But I guess I'll say a 7 1/2.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd say across the board from looks to personality to intelligence and so on I'm a 6. I would've been a great figure skater under the old scoring system


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

would bang/10.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I voted 3/10.

But since the _cool_ thing to do is say you're 10/10 we can pretend I did that.

I didn't realize cockiness was so rampant in this place.

"But Rainbat, it's not cockiness, we're just _confident_."

Alright, you be confident, I'll be realistic.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

10 x 0


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks-wise? I guess a 5.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

straight 0.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

You mean my looks? 2.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

I'm a 9 looks wise, but I don't care about that, at all


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

4~


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

15.2454+


----------



## MusaRed (Mar 24, 2013)

I think a 6 is pretty reasonable for me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

> 9000


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

8.5


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

So about 60% thought that they are average or better 5+ which is pretty low, at least in my eyes. When i'm outside, which is only to go to school, I'd say at least 90% of my classmates are average-attractive. I'm curious to know the reason why someone would vote low, low confidence? Rainbat based on your avi, you don't look anything lower than a 5.
I guess the ratings could be skewed since people will pick 1 or 10 for the hell of it, then again we shouldn't be degrading ourselves with ratings anyway so this is a crappy thread



diamondheart89 said:


> > 9000


I like the way you think


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have had more confidence in my looks for awhile now but to other people, I'm sure I'm a 6. I feel like what others think about me matters more than what I think about myself. Confidence is important to me but what others think about me matters even more unfortunately. :/


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

About 5 or 6. I don't think I'm all that great looking, especially on most days where I don't put much effort into my appearance, but I certainly don't think I'm ugly. I'm average or a little above average.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

We're talking looks? 0. 

Personality and inner-ness? Some days it's a 10, some days it's a 2. Right now I'm like a 2.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I'm a zero, I might aswell not exist. People wouldn't be any worse or better if I wasn't here.


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

Going by looks, I'd say I'm about an 8 I suppose...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd say a solid 3


----------



## Bryannosaurus (Mar 19, 2013)

what exactly are we rating about ourselves? if it is looks then 10 lol


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

If we're talking about looks then I rate myself 4, and that's already being generous.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

I bet 10 bucks that people who gave themselves low ratings(0-5) are alot better looking than they actually think they are. I mean take a good a look in the mirror, none of you are that bad  I use to think that way, I would have given myself a 0 years ago, but then I looked in mirror and said "hey your not that bad". I have myself a 7, i rounded from a 6.5 LOL !


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> > 9000


DAMN YOU!!!:x you beat me to it!!!:steam


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I'm a 9.9, but Jesus is a TEN!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, Jesus sure kept in great shape. I mean just look at those abs. hawt.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

zeeprah/10


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

2.

For those that get the joke.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

5


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

I gave myself a 7, but I was rating for overal not just looks. I'm good, but there's always room for improvment.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

Realistically probably just an 8... but I've got charisma on my side


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Obviously I'm gonna be a c**t and vote 10/10 :lol


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

voted 0

my mouth is lopsided, ears are not the same size, one eye is bigger than the other, teeth are crooked and one of my nostrils is bigger than the other. 

facially im a ****ing mutant, bad genetics and all that.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

3.14....


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Rich91 said:


> voted 0
> 
> my mouth is lopsided, ears are not the same size, one eye is bigger than the other, teeth are crooked and one of my nostrils is bigger than the other.
> 
> facially im a ****ing mutant, bad genetics and all that.


Then what would a person with a burnt face or the woman who had acid thrown on her face rate herself?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

-2.8


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

0

Nuff said.


----------



## G4Z (May 8, 2013)

Physical: 7/10 (if I worked out more I'd give it 9/10)
Mental: 7/10 (still a lot to work on)



meepie said:


> Then what would a person with a burnt face or the woman who had acid thrown on her face rate herself?


Their computer would explode before sending the post.

Just kidding.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

11


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

0/10. I'd go into negative numbers if I could.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

84


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I broke the scale.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I broke the scale.


fatass


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> fatass


But I'm skinny.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Six. 
I'm sure this number will fluctuate A LOT!


----------



## impossibru (May 14, 2013)

0.199


----------



## anastasia228 (Apr 7, 2013)

-99:flush


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

-788227273222222223333


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> -788227273222222223333


I gotta say, I'm curious as to what you look like.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> I gotta say, I'm curious as to what you look like.


Just thank God you haven't had the misfortune of looking at my stupid face, luv <3


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Twinkiesex said:


> Just thank God you haven't had the misfortune of looking at my stupid face, luv <3












can't be that bad, maybe -788227273 at most


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> can't be that bad, maybe -788227273 at most


Your missing about 17 decimal places.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

10/0... wut


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

i don't know 5.


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

I'd say 6 usually.

Though some days I think I look damn fine  and then other says I look like -2


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

It's up to people to decide

Not me 

Hey , it's the Truth


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

3. Too ugly to have a normal life but it could be worse.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

On second thought, the numbers don't go high enough


----------

